# Any way to mass delete "unknown face boxes"?



## f8lee (Dec 3, 2019)

I am wondering if it's possible to do a mass elimination of undesired "face boxes".

For instance, I take photos at an event - like a roller derby game. There are a few friends in attendance whose faces i would like to note so that I can retrieve those images at some point in the future. However, of course LR detects hundreds of faces on hundreds of images that I have taken (the players, fans, etc.) - none of which I need to add to metadata.

As an example I have attached a screenshot showing that "Brandon"s face was confirmed 35 times and LR is "wondering" if that's him in 5153 other instances. Now I know for sure that none of those other faces LR detected are him (or anyone else I care to put into the metadata) but going through each individual image and deleting the "facebox" is, to say the least, sub-optiimal.

I've been going into each image individually and manually deleting the face-boxes that are not needed, but of course that takes a lot of time.

So, is there a way to do that en masse? My hope would be to clean up the data (that is, confirm the correctly identified faces) and when I see a few hundred (or more) noted as "Similar" but which are in fact nothing I want to denote to have a command that will simply remove all those unconfirmed face boxes.

Is it there and I am missing the command? Or is it not possible?


----------



## clee01l (Dec 3, 2019)

Select all of the Unnamed faces the you want to eliminate in Grid view .  Right click and choose  "Remove Face Region"


----------



## RobOK (Dec 4, 2019)

That is a GREAT tip!!


----------



## CorneliaIppers (Dec 4, 2019)

You mean "select all images with unknown faces in them"? Will that leave known faces in?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 4, 2019)

If you are using the People view, and you're working in the "Unnamed Faces" grid, when you select them all (or just a few) you are *not* selecting the *images*, but you *are* selecting just the *unnamed face regions*. So, provided you are in that specific view, right-clicking on any one of the selected unnamed faces, and choosing "Remove Face Region", will remove just those unnamed face regions.....any named faces in any of the underlying images will be unaffected.


----------

